# HI GLOSS "ITALIAN" "WET LOOK" PAINT FOR FURNITURE



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, all!! I know that this subject has been talked about on her in some detail, but I havent really read anything that pins it down for me. My wife and I have modern home living room. And when I say modern, I mean Miami Beach condo modern. ( We are from Miami… dont hold it against us please..) We bought a chair at a thrift store that I want to refinish. It has some detail, and beading that would go great in our living room. my wife is going to reupholster the seat cushion. But we do have a lot of that hi gloss "Italian" or "Wet look" furniture in our home. I want to paint the chair in either black or white (not sure yet) with the same "wet look". The chair is solid wood, probably poplar or pine with a banged up topcoat.

My questions are… How to do it? I have read anything from flat latex with a black lacquer paint topcoat to some italian brand finishes. not much really nailed down on how to accomplish it… One thing that has been recurrent is surface prep is key. sand sand sand, pore fill, sand some more, prime, sand … etc. etc.

How about specific paint products? - Glidden Trim and door Gel flow Tech? rustoleum laquer? laquer or enamel? Latex Im gathering is not the way to go, even with a tough topcoat because of yellowing, but I could be wrong about that too…

I'm looking for a recipie… even if its tough… I can spray, I have HVLP.

By the way I know painting furniture is the bane of woodworking in some ways. this chair besides being solid wood is not worth much (broken peices that have to be mended). I love arts and craft, shaker, and other period furniture, and would never tarnish a piece like that with paint. Any help would be greatly appreciated… If any questions, feel free to ask…. thanks!!

Sam


----------



## littledempsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Fill the pores you can use black lacquer from lowes (Valspar) or sherwin williams has a very thick black lacquer (gloss) get a few coats of that then put a clear coat of gloss. Let it cure for a week then you can wet sand and finish it off with some automotive buffing compound. If you use a clear high gloss you could skip the wet sanding and just use the buffing compound,


----------



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks a bunch!! when you say "fill the pores you can use black lacquer" do you mean the lacquer will fill the pores, or use an actual pore filler? got a go-to pore filler recommendation? And a coat of gloss … poly or lacquer? thanks!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's some info on grain filling and a good product.

http://aquacoat.com/?p=257


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Once you have a smooth surface by filling and/or sanding, Rustoleum iblack or white lacquer n the rattle can will deliver a wet look finish.

The ultimate would be a base coat clear coat auto lacquer finish.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Rust-oleum appliance epoxy….careful…to heavy it will run..


----------



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

the sealer in that link is waterbased… Is there an issue using an oil based paint/ finish (IE lacquer) over a waterbased grain filler? Thanks for all the info you guys are bringing up…


----------

